
Ask HN: 200 companies in new YC batch? - omehelba
I was surprised when I read that the new YC batch had 200 companies. Does anyone else think that&#x27;s too much and it&#x27;s not as unique as it should be? any thoughts?
======
mimixco
YC is obviously very successful and has funded a total of companies worth over
$100B. It makes sense that, if you have something that's working, you expand
it.

I see the latest offering of another new early interview round in NYC as proof
of this. As a YC applicant myself, I'm glad that they want to fund more
companies.

~~~
omehelba
I get your point. I was part of the YC startup school last year and it was a
very good learning experience. but I was wondering that if they scale, would
it be the same value? years ago companies had a lot of mentoring from the
leaders at YC like Paul Graham etc,. but will now Michael Seibel and team be
able to closely work with 200+ companies and have this close relationship? I
am pretty sure they're awesome but I have a feeling it wont be the same
program it used to be.

~~~
mimixco
YC's total investments represent $100B in valuation today. There's no evidence
that they can't scale that.

